# Can someone please help with authenticity



## T-Smooth (Feb 8, 2021)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the group as of tonight. Please forgive me if I'm doing something against policy. I came across a guy today claiming to have a NIB/unfired Browning Hi-Power in 9mm. I know their have been many clones and replicas. I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate to the best of their ability that it is a true Browning. I will add some pics to help. I do not have any pic of the serial number at this time. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, it has the sights of a 1940s, Inglis-made export version, but its modern markings, its ambidextrous safety, and its extractor's configuration all say that it was made "just yesterday."

But, yeah, I'm pretty sure that it's a modern Browning P.35 "Hi-Power."
(Of course, I'm no expert, and all you're showing me are a couple of photographs...)


----------



## T-Smooth (Feb 8, 2021)

Thank you. I appreciate it very much. I will get more pics from him today with an actual serial number to run against browning's website.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Looks legit. Utah marked Brownings are not super common.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

T-Smooth said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new to the group as of tonight. Please forgive me if I'm doing something against policy. I came across a guy today claiming to have a NIB/unfired Browning Hi-Power in 9mm. I know their have been many clones and replicas. I'm hoping someone can help me authenticate to the best of their ability that it is a true Browning. I will add some pics to help. I do not have any pic of the serial number at this time. Thank you in advance.
> View attachment 19521
> View attachment 19522
> View attachment 19523
> View attachment 19524


I believe that's probably the serial number printed on the box right above the bar code and on the left side under Browning? The box also has the Browning name and logo molded into it. The gun itself looks like it is a high quality piece. In my opinion it's the real deal and not a clone.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

The only thing that looks odd to me is at what year did they start putting bar codes on boxes ??


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

wirenut said:


> The only thing that looks odd to me is at what year did they start putting bar codes on boxes ??


Genuine Browning Hi-Power P-35s were manufactured by FN Herstal in Belgium and Portugal. They ceased production in 2017. The roll stamp on this pistol indicates that it was made in Belgium and assembled in Portugal. This gun as I suspected is the real deal.

Browning Arms Company was founded in Ogden, Utah. They're now in Morgan, Utah. I believe that John Browning designed the pistol for FN Herstal who then manufactured it from the beginning? Browning Arms is an American company and a subsidiary of FN Herstal.

Since this gun is no longer in production and is iconic. I would think that it would be a worthwhile investment?

*The History of the Bar Code | Innovation | Smithsonian Magazine*
www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/history-bar...
Sep 23, 2015 · On July 3, 1972, the first automated checkstands were installed (One of RCA's pioneer checkstands is in the Smithsonian collection.) More checkstands were installed and a comparison with other...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

It's a molded nice box that doesn't look like an old browning, 

Glock came in a card board box . 
Exactly what age are we referring to as an old nib browning, the bobbed hammer ?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> It's a molded nice box that doesn't look like an old browning,
> 
> Glock came in a card board box .
> Exactly what age are we referring to as an old nib browning, the bobbed hammer ?


I don't think he's claiming that it's an old Browning? He just wants to find out whether it's a clone or not? All indications are that it's a later model probably manufactured at around the time when manufacturers started using those molded plastic boxes. I have a coupla' Rugers that I bought between 2010 and 2017 that came in the same or similar boxes only with the Ruger name and logo molded into them. 2017 was the last year for the Browning High Power P-35.

NIB means exactly that, New In the Box. That it's never been fired or carried so technically and for all intents and purposes it's a brand new gun. By looking at the photo's there's absolutely no indication of any holster wear. There also doesn't appear to be any wear marks from flicking the safety on or off either. In fact it doesn't look to have any wear marks anywhere to indicate that the gun was ever field stripped or even cycled?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> I don't think he's claiming that it's an old Browning? He just wants to find out whether it's a clone or not? All indications are that it's a later model probably manufactured at around the time when manufacturers started using those molded plastic boxes. I have a coupla' Rugers that I bought between 2010 and 2017 that came in the same or similar boxes only with the Ruger name and logo molded into them. 2017 was the last year for the Browning High Power P-35.
> 
> NIB means exactly that, New In the Box. That it's never been fired or carried so technically and for all intents and purposes it's a brand new gun. By looking at the photo's there's absolutely no indication of any holster wear. There also doesn't appear to be any wear marks from flicking the safety on or off either. In fact it doesn't look to have any wear marks anywhere to indicate that the gun was ever field stripped or even cycled?
> 
> ...


It's a beautiful looking gun, one of my favs


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

FN/Browning did produce polished blue MK IIIs with the tangent sights. The also had the MK III ambi safeties and dovetailed front sights. To my knowledge, they did not come NIB with those grips. IIRC, that model had those rather thick dark brown Walnut grips. Those grips appear to be a Spegel or Navidrex type aftermarket grip. These tangent models had the cast frames with the grooved area at the base of the mag well. The front sight appears to have red paint on it. It would not have come that way from the factory. Other than those two discrepancies, it looks like one of the MK III Capitans Browning sold on the commercial market a few years ago. An importer by the name of Vector brought in the same gun, with the slotted back strap in addition to the tangent sights. I attached a photo of the Vector import. Also found a photo of a MK III tangent model on the internet showing the factory grips.
The one you're considering looks like a nice late model Browning Capitan model to me............YMMV


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

desertman said:


> I believe that's probably the serial number printed on the box right above the bar code and on the left side under Browning? The box also has the Browning name and logo molded into it. The gun itself looks like it is a high quality piece. In my opinion it's the real deal and not a clone.


I was thinking the same, but I don't think so after some digging. The blue tape is covering the serial number on the bottom center of the box. I believe it's going to have some letters along with numbers. The bottom center number is the serial number.

That other number or numbers is probably the model number? Anyway, here's an authentic box: And when you're wearing white gloves you know what that means! Cha Ching! lol


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

denner said:


> *I was thinking the same, but I don't think so after some digging.* The blue tape is covering the serial number on the bottom center of the box. I believe it's going to have some letters along with numbers. The bottom center number is the serial number.
> 
> That other number or numbers is probably the model number? Anyway, here's an authentic box: And when you're wearing white gloves you know what that means! Cha Ching! lol
> 
> View attachment 19538


I did a little digging too after I posted. Indeed the P-35 High Power also has letters within the serial number.

You mean those white gloves are for the box? lol


----------

